# Xfire Broadcast Problem



## JSL (26. August 2008)

Hallo...

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem neusten Plugin von Xfire.
Ich möchte gerne mein Game das ich zocke über XFire streamen, das geht ja neuerdings.
Aber ich habe da ein Problem. Ich bekomme, wenn ich das Spiel gestartet habe, keine benachrichtigung, das XFire aktiv ist, und die Tastenkombination für das Streamen funktioniert auch nicht. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Bin am verzweifeln 

MfG
JSL


----------



## f3rr1s (26. August 2008)

Welches Spiel ? Kann es seien das XFire das Spiel nicht Suportet ?


----------



## JSL (26. August 2008)

Call of Duty 4... hat Support


----------



## Fryman112 (10. September 2008)

ich wollte das auch versuchen ein mal ich selber den gemacht beides ging nicht er hatte mit gw versucht ich mit CoD4 wäre mal interesant zu wissen ob das nen xfire internes problem ist oder ob es ander leitung liegt oder irgentein anderes problem is die aufname selber zeigt er oben an


----------



## Bloodhound (22. August 2009)

Hey benutzt du Fraps ?
Denn wenn Fraps läuft dann kannst du mit xfire nicht broadcasten, bei manchen spielen startet xfire ingame noch nichteinmal. 
Die fps kannst du dir auch mit xfire anzeigen lassen, einfach im spiel auf xfire ingame ( ka glaub Rollen+x ) und dann rechts unten auf den stift klicken.

Oder, xfire hat COD4 noch nicht gefunden, starte dazu einfach auf dem desktop xfire und geh oben auf extras + spiele, dort suchste dann links in der liste bei " nicht installierten spielen " cod4 raus und dann tuste es automatisch erkennen lassen o.ä., falls es nix findet musste manuell die cod4.exe suchen.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen, Bloodhound

PS: seh grad das der beitrag schon nen jahr alt ist, naja.


----------



## Aîm (9. August 2011)

sorry, dass ich jetzt nekromantie betreibe, will dafür aber nicht unbedingt einen eigenen thread erstellen.

es geht um folgendes:
ich habe irgendwann seit dem neuen system (siehe sig) mal wieder versucht mit xfire zu streamen, nur war das alles andere als ein vergnügen, da sowohl der stream, alsauch ingame alles lief als hätte ich <20 fps, obwohl die fps anzeigen in sämtlichen spielen mir 60+ versichert haben.

ich spiele standardmäßig mit vsync, doch sobald ich es abstelle schwächt sich das problem deutlich ab, bleibt aber noch so stark, dass ich nicht wirklich lange streamen kann/will.

ich bin über dsl 6000 (ergo upload von ~750kbps) von 1&1 verbunden, sitze aktuell hinter kaspersky cbe 11, habe schon alle qualitätsstufen probiert und das bei mehreren games.
werde heute, wenn ich wieder an meinen pc komme noch ein paar firewall-einstellunge testen, die ich heute noch ergooglet habe und berichten.

ich habe schon seit monaten nach einer lösung gesucht, aber nix gefunden und im xfire forum bekam ich auch noch keine antwort, die mich weitergebracht hat.

ich würde nur ungern auf ein anderes streamingtool umsteigen, da ich nicht noch ein weiteres programm in meinem repertoire haben möchte, würde es aber trotzdem mal versuchen, wenn es zur lösung des problems beiträgt.

danke im voraus und hoffe dass mir diese nekromantie -da ja im selben bereich- nicht übel genommen wird.

€:
nun diesen tipp mit dem xfencoder.exe und den port 1935 in der firewall freigeben gemacht und es ist zumindest in world of warcraft deutlich besser geworden.


----------



## Aîm (18. August 2011)

bump :X


----------

